# Crestfallen - Prologue



## Arcana (Sep 8, 2013)

The prologue for my novel, now in the publishing stage. I wasn't sure whether to put this in the romance section or the action section, since it's kind of a combination of both. Anyway, my editor recommended that it should be changed from "Prologue" into "Chapter 1", since many other prologues are about 2 - 3 pages long, not exactly 10. >.> 







The grinning moon crested above the rippling black waters of the calm ocean. The lingering scent of salt filled my nose and the sound of waves lapping against the sand of the shore brought a smile to my face. I always enjoyed staying out late at night, overlooking the serene waters. It put me into a comatose state.

It was the one place where I could just sit, relax, and watch the solitary rippling waves licking the shore, keeping me company.

Strands of my light brown hair fell into my face from the wind, but I brushed them back. I heard the rustling of leaves and tree branches in the shadowy forest beside the shore, swishing, as if whispering to the wind.

I was a curious girl, but curiosity was one thing that attracted danger—and danger was the one thing that was waiting for me tonight.

A strange soaring sound that overruled the slapping waves pulled me out of my exhausted easing sensation.

I felt a puzzled expression rise on my face as I hastily scanned the vast breadth of sea water beyond the foamy shoreline, searching for what had aroused me. My attention turned to the sky, where I saw a black winged shadow dart across the light of the moon. Two screaming hawks of metal rocketed after it—Government Fighter-Jets.

Without knowing what I said, I shouted. “_What the hell_?”

Sparks of light burst from the jets and I interpreted them for what they actually were: Bullets.

The bullets zipped through the air, clearly trying to hit the figure, but the silhouette danced and sliced through the air, dodging the gunshots. Darkness shrouded the night sky, but the moonlight illuminating the ocean’s expanse provided just enough lighting for me to see the details.

The silhouette fluttered through the air in athletic, rapid, almost graceful motions as it dodged the tearing bullets. Through the soaring noise of the Fighter-Jets, I swore I could distinctly hear the constant, yet swift flapping of the silhouette’s black wings.

 The silhouette darted around the shower of bullets in sharp arcs and dives.

Then, as if hit by a natural instinct, I rapidly searched my pockets for my IPhone. I _had_ to get this on video. I let out a small grunt of disappointment when I realized I left it at home. Finding nothing else to do, I continued to watch the fight with excitement pulsing through my veins.

The silhouette constantly zoomed through the dark air, as if a part of the atmosphere itself. It then ascended higher into the black heavens, its dark form blending in with the sky and only able to be deciphered by the stars. The jets followed.

The black silhouette vaulted its wings out farther, gaining altitude as it rose and dipped, ascending higher and higher.

I didn’t know exactly what was happening, or the cause of the battle, but whatever it was, it was giving me an adrenaline rush.

The bullets didn’t stop flying out. Before I could digest what happened, the figure began to fall, red liquid flying out in thin lines from one of its wings.

It’s wings tilted upward from the pressure of the fall, as it plummeted at an angle and into the dark forest that detained the shoreline, kicking up tree branches and leaves into the air.

I jerked, bringing a hand to my lips, paralyzed by shock. What happened? It was shot down—was it going to die? What exactly was _it_?

I watched as the jets hovered mid-air a bit before they rocketed away from the scene and out of sight.

Staying where I was, I tried to process what just happened before my eyes. Questions circulated my thoughts like leaves in a whirlwind. What did I just see? For a curious person, I despised questions. A fight between a strange winged creature and government fighter-jets was something you’d see in a movie, not exactly real life. If I hadn’t gone crazy and hallucinated, I wanted to see behind the curtains of the show. This couldn’t be over.

Desperate to get the poking and prodding questions off my thoughts, I sauntered towards the dark forest, my pace slow at first, but then I ran in frenzy to see what had fallen. Curiosity killed the cat.

Large pine trees and grey stones loomed and towered above me as I strolled through the dark forestry, relying on memory to take me where I last saw the silhouette fall. The outward stretch of the tree branches blogged out the moonlight, which allowed the darkness to invade my vision.

I focused on the dirt pathway below my feet as my only source of direction. My shoes crunching over the dead leaves gave me a shudder and an unwanted sensation, allowing me to believe that I wasn’t alone.

Owls hooted in the distance, mingling with the howling of a pack of wolves. A heavy fog hung in the air, settling over the forest, darkening the trees overhead. The thick scent of maple wood filled my nose, swirling around my lungs with a sweet aroma but it barely managed to calm my racing pulse.

A black smudge that stood out the most against the light brown pathway caught my attention. I moved closer and plucked it from where it lay.

A black feather.

It was about the size of my forearm and the silk black threads reflected grey against what little light the moon offered.

I looked ahead of where I was, noticing more of them, littered and scattered across the ground. The trail led somewhere off the path and into the skulking darkness that seemed to spiral in front of my vision like a black ribbon, tempting me to go in. I followed the trail of black feathers.

As I led myself into the mass of shadows and imminent large objects, I felt something hard and prickly slap against my arm.

I jolted and whirled around to see what had touched me, with the hairs on the nape of my neck standing on end. I realized it was just a tree branch. Suddenly, I realized that maybe going through the forest—especially alone—wasn’t as good as an idea that I thought it would be.

Still, I was questioning and determined. I wanted to know what animal had been shot down from the skies. The feathers were way too big for any bird that I knew of.

Drops and splatters of red liquid began to fuse with the feathers. The fallen animal had tumbled over the uprooted trees, leaving them painted with blood. Torn tree trunks and bare branches which had their leaves ripped out towered over me like skeletons.

I pushed the branches and brushwood out of my way, and my blood froze when I saw what was lying in the center of the clearing.

A Dark Angel.

His black wings were missing half of the feathers that they seemed to require. The wingspan had to be at least as long as my full sized bed. His arm was bent at a painful angle and the frail, yet muscular body lay sprawled on its stomach, facedown, in a pool of blood. The shadowy trees and bushes formed an uneven circle around his motionless form. He seemed to be unconscious.

If the situation hadn’t been so grave, I would’ve blushed at the fact that he wasn’t wearing anything.

I froze where I stood, unsure if I should run away, or stay longer to get a closer look of what was going on. Ha. Look at that. A real Angel lying right there and here I was, gawking at him with no camera. No proof.

Just like always, curiosity griped control of my actions and I dared a step closer. When the Angel didn’t move, I took another. The Angel’s right arm made a sudden jolt and I froze in my tracks, setting the hazard limits. Danger seemed to roll off him like a heavy scent.

The Angel slowly opened his eyes and the first place he directed them was to the black sky. I broke the limits I had set and stepped closer.

We were separated by a few feet when the Angel made an attempt at standing up. He only got onto his knees before his hands slipped on the blood-soaked grass and he faltered. Trembling, he rolled over to his back and lay there, staring at the sky, as if expecting a black hole to open and pull him into its blackness.

I didn’t realize that I was closing the space between us at a much faster pace until the Angel turned his head my way, a dangerous smile surfacing his face.

I didn’t move. I couldn’t. The way he held my gaze, as if he was reading into my eyes, paralyzed me from the inside out.

We stood there, each of us staring at each other’s faces and not moving a muscle. My breath was visible in the air—swirling beyond my vision and catching the moonlight before materializing back into nothing.

Slowly, I tilted my head to the side in question. _Who are you_?

The Angel smiled, but the emotion burning under his eyes was anything but serenity. “Jared.”

I blinked in surprise. Why did he say that? Was that his name? The uneasy thought that he could read my mind chilled me to the bone. I’ve heard that Angels could read your emotions but seeing it in reality produced a layer of Goosebumps on my skin.

As I stepped closer, my heart leaped up in my throat when I saw that two gashes from the bullets were holed deep in his right wing. Thin bloodstreams trickled through the lines and frameworks of his black feathers. Even so, Jared didn’t seem to care as much. It was as if he couldn’t feel it. All his attention was focused on me.

I risked a question, wondering if he could understand. “Why were those government jets chasing you?”

Jared remained ghastly still except for the unbroken rise and fall of his chest. “I let my guard down.”

Since I didn’t know exactly what he meant, I asked another. “Are you a real Dark Angel?”

His smile grew wider. “I don’t look like one?”

Before I could open my mouth to say something else, a vibrant light out of the corner of my eye shifted my attention to the left. I saw a spotlight from the sky being shone through the thick branches, and the sound of helicopter blades slicing the air rang in my ears.

Jared’s dark smile vanished from his face and an alarmed expression replaced it. Instinctively, he rolled over to his hands and knees once more and tried again to get up. Loose ends of his long, black hair fell over his ashen eyes.

Acting on impulse, I dropped to his side, hooked his arm over my neck, and pulled him into a standing position. Even for the sheer size of his wings, he was surprisingly lighter than I thought, like holding the weight of a large fabric replica on my shoulder.

The helicopter engine sounded closer, encouraging me to get out of there.

Suddenly, I thought that carrying a Dark Angel out of government property wasn’t such a good idea. I mean, seriously? I’m saving a _Dark_ Angel? But there was something about him—something that told me to never judge a book by its cover.

Relying on memory to navigate my way out of the forest, I hastily found our way out of the thicket of trees and bushes and back to where I was earlier—which wasn't a good thing. The clear sky gave the jets and helicopters a better chance to spot us and that was something I definitely did not want to put at risk.

With the thought spinning circles around my head, I quickened my steps and we rapidly began to make our way to my car.

Our feet sank into the sand, slowing down our running pace; giving gave me a fresh rush of panic. I could feel the government aircrafts approaching faster. I knew they spotted me running with Jared and it didn't exactly put a warm feeling inside of me.

I peered ahead and made out the outline of my blue Passat parked at the edge of the parking lot. I reached out to grab the door handle before I was close enough to grasp it.

I yanked the handle, but the door didn’t budge.

_Locked._

I swore under my breath, and hastily slapped my pockets in search of my car keys. _Please don’t tell me I dropped them in the forest. Please don’t tell me I dropped them in the forest._

I felt the familiar lump of my car keys in my back pocket and pinched them out. My fingers fumbled with the buttons as I pressed unlock. I had just flung the door open and helped Jared into the passenger seat, when a pulsating light swept over the car.

I looked up, bringing my hand to my eyes to block out the blinding light of the government copter.

Driven by instinct alone, I threw myself into the driver’s seat, stuck the keys into the ignition, and stomped on the gas, not even waiting for the engine to warm up.

The wheels buffed the road, and the vehicle swerved before it drove off.

I couldn’t see the spotlight anymore, but that didn’t give me a reason to believe that the aircrafts stopped chasing me. I sharply yanked the wheel to the left, rounding a turn, in hope of shaking them off, but no avail.

I didn’t keep the Passat at a steady pace, because if the car drove straightly, then I would risk the pilots inside the aircrafts to see my license plate clearly. I wondered what they were thinking of me, now. Drunk driving, probably.

I was too busy gluing my eyes to the street to look at Jared. When I did, I felt my heart skip a beat.

His wings were gone.

He noticed me staring, and shrugged, as if nothing was going on, giving me a look that said: _I’ll explain later._

I grunted and pressed my face to the glass, trying to view above the car to make sure they were gone. The sharp clanging sound to my left and right told me otherwise.

_Great_. Now they were trying to shoot me. What did I get myself into?

Up ahead, I noticed a thicket of trees that blocked out all view from the sky. Frantically, I set my direction there.

Once I got the thick branches’ shadows blanketing the Passat, I stomped the brake, heaving the car to a complete stop. I heard the echo of the screeching tires die away in the distance.

My breathing was heavy and black stained the edges of my vision. My hands refused to let go of the wheel, even though I stopped the car. In the thick darkness outside the car, I was barely able to see the slow-moving spotlight seeping through the tree branches, searching for us. I turned to Jared, trying to regain a normal heartbeat. “I think you owe me an explanation.”

Jared threw off a dangerous grin. “Hmm. Where to start…”

I was shocked at his ability to be chased down by the government, and still look tranquil. I was beginning to wonder.

“How long were you being chased down?”

“Months.” He said it so naturally, so insouciantly, I almost didn’t believe him.

“Maybe there was a reason why I fell next to you. Maybe it was Destiny,” His smile grew wider. “Like your name.”

I didn’t want to know how he knew my name.

He continued. “You see, the reason why you could see my wings before, and not now, is because I can control when people can see them, or not.”

I pondered this. If he could control when people could see his wings, why couldn’t he just stop the pilots from seeing them? I voiced my questioning thoughts.

“There was too much technology in the way for me to touch their minds.”

I stared at him.

“I can only interact with human’s thought through clear channels. If there’s too much machinery in the way, I can’t really do anything.” His flirty smile gradually became grave while he said this. Finally, he was taking notice of the situation.

Jared gave me a look that told me we were done.

“I still have questions.” I said quickly, trying unsuccessfully to catch his attention before it shifted to the copters that were still circling the skies.

“Some questions can’t get answers.”

I followed his gaze and swallowed the lump in my throat. My next question was the most concerning. “What am I going to do?”

Without warning, he opened the car door.

“_What are you doing_?” I shrieked in a tiny voice to avoid unwanted attention.

“I’m going to draw them off, while you run.” He gazed at me with a soft, but crucial expression.

I suddenly felt a small shred of compassion that quickly doubled itself to the point of dread.

“What about your wings? Aren’t you injured?”

Answering my question in a silent technique, his wings suddenly burst from his back, like explosives. I saw the bullet wounds were completely healed, despite small streaks of dried blood. Ok, instant healing. That’s one new thing I learned about Dark Angels.

Still, in my mind, I replayed the moment when I saw him being shot down from the sky—that dreadful, yet tense scene when I saw him lying lifelessly in the middle of the forest, surrounded by his own blood. Looking at the government copters drained away all remaining hope.

I could sense Jared took notice of my concern. He leaned back into the car, took my face in his hands and kissed me. His lips pressed over mine, in a caring, fond affection.

All troubles and problem that surrounded me seemed to slither from my grip like sand. It was like gravity decided to abandon me.

I recalled the times in my life when I’d been kissed, but none could compare to the way he did it. I inhaled, smelling the strong scent of earth, and lingering spice.

As his lips parted from mine, it felt like the weight of a truck had been dropped on me. 

I watched as Jared climbed out of the Passat, stretching his mighty black wings out farther. With his back to me, he said, “Once I get their full attention, drive away.” His wings slapped the air and he zoomed into the black sky.

Once I saw the aircrafts chase Jared farther and farther into the night, I lazily set the gear into drive and steered my way back home. I faintly heard the resonating echo of gunfire and wing-beats. Jared’s presence hadn’t left me. He saved my life.

An Angel of Darkness had saved my life.


----------



## Sintalion (Sep 9, 2013)

What kind of a critique are you looking for?


----------



## Gavrushka (Sep 9, 2013)

Ran out of time to read it all, but managed halfway... I'm concerned about copyright issues if it is in the 'publishing phase' with you putting up here, or have you specific agreement from your agent/publisher?

It read fairly well, but for some reason I didn't feel the huge impact of the protagonist seeing something 'impossible'. The comments and reflections came later, but still felt muted behind a sea of quite well worked and elaborate prose.

Maybe, there is a little confusion (from my perspective) of what I was expecting - romance and action yes, so something springing up that doesn't exist in this world threw me a little.

I do promise to try and come back later to make more helpful comment, but the fact remains. Why on Earth are you posting it here if it is about to be published?


----------



## Ripslaughter (Sep 9, 2013)

I only have time to go over the very beginning but I hope you find this useful.

First, you seem to rely on a very limited variety of descriptive and mechanical techniques. For instance, almost every sentence and descriptive phrase begins with "The", "I", "It", or less often some other noun. This is particularly noticable and off-putting in the first paragraph:



> *The* grinning moon crested above *the* rippling black waters of *the* calm ocean. *The* lingering scent of salt filled my nose and *the* sound of waves lapping against *the *sand of *the* shore brought a smile to my face. *I* always enjoyed staying out late at night, overlooking *the *serene waters. *It *put me into a comatose state.




The lack of variety here makes the prose read like a list of facts and to be honest I found myself rereading the paragraph two or three times because I would get to the end and realize I just glossed over the entire thing. That is definitely something you don't want to happen at the opening of your book. While you do get better in this regard further into the story, it still remains a problem from what I've read so far.

The next problem feeds into the first. You opening doesn't have much in the way of a "hook". The first paragraph is essentially just a picture of an ocean in which nothing is happening and a girl who finds it exciting enough to be made comatose. Not exactly chock full of reasons for a reader to think, "This book seems promising" after picking the book up while browsing.

Lastly, just a few things that seemed off to me. How does the main character know the jets and other "aircrafts" (aircraft is already plural, by the way) are with the government? Are they labeled "GOVERNMENT" in font big enough to see from her position that is presumably hundreds to thousands of feet below? Also, how is she having such a clear view of the battle in the first place? Most any jet fighter is going to be flying so high as to barely be seen, because they don't like to risk being anywhere near anything that could obstruct their path while they move in multiples of the speed of sound. Which brings us to the next point, how is this angel guy keeping up with fighter jets going 1-4x the speed of sound by flapping his wings? Additionally, if he is capable of such speeds, the fight would have moved beyond the girl's line of sight, assuming they were for some reason fighting low enough to the ground for her to see them in the first place, within seconds. Aaaaand, why are the dogifghting the angel at close range when they could just be launching air-to-air missles at him from thousand of feet away (the explosions of which would be much more difficult to dodge). 

There are feasible, believable explanations for all these incongruities, but you haven't worked them into the text, so the reader can only assume that if it looks, smells and acts like a plot hole, it is a plot hole.

If I were you, I might consider getting a new editor if the book is this close to being published and he hasn't mentioned any of this.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 9, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> Ran out of time to read it all, but managed halfway... I'm concerned about copyright issues if it is in the 'publishing phase' with you putting up here, or have you specific agreement from your agent/publisher?
> 
> It read fairly well, but for some reason I didn't feel the huge impact of the protagonist seeing something 'impossible'. The comments and reflections came later, but still felt muted behind a sea of quite well worked and elaborate prose.
> 
> ...



The prologue of the story is sort of a preview for the actual novel itself. Once the website is up, it'll be shown there as well.

And I was having a bit of trouble with how I was making the character react to the situations that happen before her without adding in cliches. I have the chance to do any necessary edits before the story is published, so I'll work on her reactions a bit more.






Ripslaughter said:


> I only have time to go over the very beginning but I hope you find this useful.
> 
> First, you seem to rely on a very limited variety of descriptive and mechanical techniques. For instance, almost every sentence and descriptive phrase begins with "The", "I", "It", or less often some other noun. This is particularly noticable and off-putting in the first paragraph:
> 
> ...




I don't think I've been on a forum that provides reviews like these. I'm definitely posting here for the sequel to the book.

I think I get what you mean by the mechanical issues with how each sentence begins with the same thing... I_ think_ I might have fixed it, or at least the first paragraph. How does this sound: As the grinning moon crested above the rippling waters of the calm ocean, salt filled my nose with a lingering scent. A smile rose on my face at the sound of waves lapping against the sand of shore. Staying out late at night and overlooking the serene waters put me into a comatose state, as it was always a distraction from anything else. That sucked, but whatever. As for the girl's sight being turned into superman's... I think I came up with an explanation for this, something that progresses as the story goes on in the next novels.

And I was never really mentioned any of this... although the publishing package I purchased assigned me with this editor. 

Thanks for the reviews, they were extremely helpful, and I'll keep these in mind the next time I'm writing.


Edit// I actually just contacted the editor and she said I was able to find another editor to edit the novel and then have the publishing company publish the book once that's done.


----------



## Obsidion (Sep 11, 2013)

I liked this as I thought it flowed fairly easy. It wasn't hard work to read it.

There are a couple of instances at the very beginning which seemed a bit out, though. Maybe instead of saying "I was a curious girl" say "I am a curious girl", unless there has been some event which has stopped her from being that way. I understand you are trying to write in past tense, but whenever a story is in first person, as though somebody is telling their own story, there will be things that are still relevant to them present day, and to me this seems to be one of them. 
Alternatively you could say "I have always been" or some variation of that (as you have already used a similar statement a couple of sentences before this one).

Also, it didn't really make sense to me how she knew he was an angel, or a dark angel for that matter. I am assuming she is a typical person who has typical experiences, so I am not sure if her first thought would be "dark angel" when she saw somebody with wings. It would seem more appropriate if she though "what is that?". It seemed as if her acceptance of the supernatural is a bit... unlikely? 

Otherwise, I quite enjoyed it!


----------



## Arcana (Sep 11, 2013)

Obsidion said:


> I liked this as I thought it flowed fairly easy. It wasn't hard work to read it.
> 
> There are a couple of instances at the very beginning which seemed a bit out, though. Maybe instead of saying "I was a curious girl" say "I am a curious girl", unless there has been some event which has stopped her from being that way. I understand you are trying to write in past tense, but whenever a story is in first person, as though somebody is telling their own story, there will be things that are still relevant to them present day, and to me this seems to be one of them.
> Alternatively you could say "I have always been" or some variation of that (as you have already used a similar statement a couple of sentences before this one).
> ...




Well yes, after everything that's happened to her, her curiosity wouldn't be as strong as it's always been, hence she's a dynamic character.

 As for how she knew he was a Dark Angel... I could try and alternate the sentence a bit: Black feathers - black aura - black wings that fused to his back... A Dark Angel was the first subject my mind fixed into.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## BobtailCon (Sep 11, 2013)

I liked the idea of the story. I found it kind of odd that she automatically recognized him as a Dark Angel, with no explanation.

     You used "Dangerous" and "Government" quite a bit, and you had one little error in the middle. It was also kind of paced awkwardly, with her just meeting him, then all of a sudden he is kissing her and leaving when he is in her car.

     Other than that. I enjoyed reading this, and I feel with just a tid bit of editing, it could be a great story.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 12, 2013)

BobtailCon said:


> I liked the idea of the story. I found it kind of odd that she automatically recognized him as a Dark Angel, with no explanation.
> 
> You used "Dangerous" and "Government" quite a bit, and you had one little error in the middle. It was also kind of paced awkwardly, with her just meeting him, then all of a sudden he is kissing her and leaving when he is in her car.
> 
> Other than that. I enjoyed reading this, and I feel with just a tid bit of editing, it could be a great story.



_That's why it's called FICTION_.
 I'm kidding.
This was my first real attempt at writing an actual novel, so I just know there's going to be hundreds of things wrong with it. I'm working on the editing right now and keeping your review in mind. Thanks for the review


----------



## sageburgamot (Sep 17, 2013)

I liked this! nice job!


----------



## qwertyman (Sep 18, 2013)

I had exactly the same reading experience as *Ripslaughter* with repetetive use of the definite article and awkward personal pronouns. I would add, tautology, and 'ing' endings (present participle gerunds).

You have to vary your presentation and sentence structure.



> The grinning moon crested above the rippling black waters of the calm ocean. The lingering scent of salt filled my nose and the sound of waves lapping against the sand of the shore brought a smile to my face. I always enjoyed staying out late at night, overlookingthe serene waters. It put me into a comatose state.
> 
> It was the one place where I could just sit, relax, and watch the solitary rippling waves licking the shore, keeping me company.
> 
> Strands of my light brown hair fell into my face from the wind, but I brushed them back. I heard the rustling of leaves and tree branches in the shadowy forest beside the shore, swishing, as if whispering to the wind.



I can't comment on the content as I have little experience with the genre, but others seem encouraging.  All of the above suggestions can be fixed once you are aware of them, something your editor should have made clear to you...get a refund.


----------



## sstokol (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, I agree mostly with the others above (e.g. use of the descriptors, ing endings, "the" such and such). I get the sense if we could read later sections perhaps it would be more impressive. Don't take that the wrong way, I just the first few paragraphs are a bit "loose" (technically/structurally/grammar wise) and then it really takes off and I personally get right into it. 

A couple of specifics:
- As others have mentioned, she seems underwhelmed to witness someone being gunned down by fighter jets - perhaps as you mention she is dynamic, the back story helps this
- Can jets hover, then rocket, and then be back on the seen so quickly? Perhaps they don't hover, but only are briefly away and you know instinctively they will be back any minute contributing fear and a need for speed 
- I don't like when characters says things like "strands of my light brown hair" people don't think that way, in your mind you don't think about your own descriptions like that  
- I struggle with her being comatose, to wanting to film on her iphone, to being so bored she keeps watching consistent

After that, I see her motivation... she likes the angel, nice, simple and he is obviously a bad boy. And then it all flows well and I think your use of language gets better.


----------



## BobtailCon (Sep 19, 2013)

sstokol said:


> - Can jets hover, then rocket, and then be back on the seen so quickly? Perhaps they don't hover, but only are briefly away and you know instinctively they will be back any minute contributing fear and a need for speed



     Jets can hover


----------



## sstokol (Sep 19, 2013)

BobtailCon said:


> Jets can hover



Sorry your right, in principle they could hover (and some can in limited circumstances) but to my knowledge supplemented by a quick internet search it does not appear there is any current fighter jet which would/could hover in this type of combat situation... But your right it could be artistic license as to some sort of future plane which COULD hover in combat...


----------

